# 1920 elevator



## Jebartelt (Aug 16, 2013)

The guys that installed this were true craftsman. Not computer programmers.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Cool stuff.....how's it work?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Actually, they were the 1st computer programmers. All of those switches are part of logic circuits and they are all binary... I/0...


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

But unlike any of the crap made today, this one still works after 94 years. :whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## Jebartelt (Aug 16, 2013)

mxslick said:


> But unlike any of the crap made today, this one still works after 94 years. :whistling2::thumbsup:


It is funny. Because it is true.

I should have taken pics of the AC motor dc generator running the drive motors. There were no guards on hardly anything. I could of touched the brushes very easily.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

If you find elevator controls fascinating like I do here are 2 interesting sites.


----------

